# Owners Manual--Torque settings



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Do the owners manuals provide the torque numbers?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Some do, some don't.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/support/manuals/

For the 2010 Madone (can also be used for 2008+ Madones too). 
http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/owners_manuals/TK10_Madoneservice_062309.pdf


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Owner's Manuals usually provide no useful information whatsoever.


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

zac,
Just what I was looking for. I've been reading some of your other posts. My bike arrives soon. Hope I don't need to seek you out for repair advice.
Thanks!


----------

